#ubuntu-meeting-2 2015-05-12
<mdeslaur> \o
<pitti> wo/
<mdeslaur> I'm still not sure there's anything worthwhile to discuss
<pitti> the only thing that I see is the jerasure/gf-complete removal
<infinity> Are we just going to ignore that Strea... Yeah, that.
<mdeslaur> lawyers should talk to lawyers, IMHO
<pitti> tbh I didn't look at the details yet, but for now I'm going to assume that the complaint is justified
<pitti> jerasure's License.txt sounds BSDish
<infinity> From what I gathered from the upstream page, it's not a copyright complaint, it's a patent complaint.
<infinity> Despite the email we got claiming it's copyright.
<infinity> So, it's all a bit "I'm not sure I want to touch it".
<slangasek> so no one has forwarded it to Canonical legal yet?
<infinity> Nein.
<mdeslaur> I don't own a fax machine
<slangasek> ok I'll take the action to do so
<slangasek> (who's chairing this meeting?)
<pitti> this woudl affect the python-pyeclib/jerasure/gf-complete set, nothing else AFAICS
<pitti> oh, and liberasurecode
<infinity> pitti: Err, and swift and ceph.
<mdeslaur> they also claimed swift and ceph
<mdeslaur> kees is supposed to be chairing, but he seems to be MIA again
<infinity> I don't think kees loves us anymore.
<slangasek> ok, who's the fallback chair? :)
<infinity> Marc.
<mdeslaur> pitti is fallback
<pitti> hm, I didn't see ceph/swift as rdepends
<infinity> pitti: Embedded copies.
<pitti> eww
<mdeslaur> ok, let me find the chair, one sec
<slangasek> someone chair in and give me an action ;)
<infinity> Heh.
<mdeslaur> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 12 16:08:44 2015 UTC.  The chair is mdeslaur. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> [topic] Action review
<mdeslaur> None
<mdeslaur> [topic] Mailing list archive
<mdeslaur> Licensing/patent complaint email
<mdeslaur> #action slangasek to forward complaint to Canonical legal
<meetingology> ACTION: slangasek to forward complaint to Canonical legal
<pitti> so, we obviously can't remove it from stables, but certainly the explicit packages from wily, to show some goodwill
<pitti> as for ceph etc., that's a bit "eww"
<slangasek> we shouldn't remove anything in the name of "goodwill" without a determination from our legal team
<infinity> pitti: Yeah, but we ain't removing ceph and swift, so...
<pitti> but "We believe that even a cursory review of the facts surrounding these libraries will make it clear to you that they do not +constitute "Free Software" by any reasonable definition."
<pitti> this is very much wrong
<pitti> the license is clearly DFSG
<pitti> slangasek: right, I didn't mean that we should do it right now, just checking what we even can and can't do, and how much this affects
<mdeslaur> ok, does anyone have anything further to discuss about that issue?
<infinity> Note that ceph upstream still includes the code in question.
<mdeslaur> was there anything else on the list? /me looks
<infinity> mdeslaur: Nothing else.
<mdeslaur> [topic] Community bugs
<pitti> there was an MRE which slangasek ack'ed, nothing else that I can see
<mdeslaur> no community bugs
<mdeslaur> [topic] Next chair
<slangasek> pitti: we do have the capability of removing packages from stable releases when it's legally necessary
<slangasek> but it's not a button we push casually
<pitti> *nod*
<infinity> It's less of a button and more of a hatchet.
<infinity> Especially in the case of a full takedown, where we have to alter history.
<slangasek> infinity: it's a button connected to a hatchet, like a nuclear reactor SCRAM
<infinity> (like we did for that copyright-violating font)
<mdeslaur> pitti, you're up for next chair?
<pitti> mdeslaur: yes
<mdeslaur> ok, does anyone have anything else to discuss?
<mdeslaur> #crickets
<slangasek> nothing here
<mdeslaur> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 12 16:16:35 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2015/ubuntu-meeting-2.2015-05-12-16.08.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
<slangasek> yep, thanks again!
<pitti> thanks
